# Llama medicine question



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Are there any medicines that a llama should not get, or any type of medicine that they have a high possibility of being allergic to?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not that I can think of.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

OK. Thanks


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

What about annual immunizations?

Minerals?

I think our llama has had some of our goats minerals, but now he is with the lambs.

I am guessing he will see if he can try the lambs minerals, hoping that is ok?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just CDT. 3cc. 

The sheep mineral should be OK since both can't have a lot of copper.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Is goat feed bad for llamas? I guess goat minerals would be bad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goat minerals are bad. Just a little goat feed would probably be OK but just remember that camelids have the same copper needs as sheep so copper can get toxic quickly for them.


----------

